# BACTRIX as a medical food for dealing with IBS and chronic diarrhea



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/020326/262554_1.html


> quote:Bio Balance's first product, BACTRIX(tm), which has undergone toxicity and animal studies in established laboratories in Israel, has received Israeli approval for veterinarian use and is expected to be available in Israeli pharmacies for human use in the near future. As reported in November 2001, Bio Balance plans to comply with United States Food & Drug Administration requirements for the introduction of BACTRIX(tm) to the United States market as a medical food or pharmaceutical drug in the belief that the extensive animal studies, and limited human studies, undertaken thus far in Israel and in the Soviet Union have shown BACTRIX(tm) to be non-toxic and effective in dealing with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (``IBS'') and chronic diarrhea symptoms with no side effects. ``We expect that Bio Balance will be making a presentation to the FDA in the near future and will be seeking approval to market BACTRIX(tm) in the United States for the treatment of IBS and chronic diarrhea.


----------

